# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Full MV] My Lady - Yanbi Mr.T & TMT BuenoF.O.E team

## nghiango

Máy xông mũi họng Omron NE-C802 

*Máy xông mũi họng nén khí NE-C802 với kích thước máy nhỏ nhất, thích hợp dùng cho gia đình có trẻ nhỏ.*

*Tính năng nổi bật:* Công nghệ van ảo giúp hiệu quả xông cao, an toàn, thuận tiện. Kích thước hạt khí nhỏ, mịn ( 3 micron) giúp đi sâu vào các tiểu phế nang. Máy chạy êm, tiết kiệm điện năng, dễ vệ sinh. Thiết kế nhỏ, gọn, tiện khi mang đi du lịch, công tác. Bộ xông đi kèm gồm có ống ngậm, ống mũi, mặt nạ người lớn, mặt nạ trẻ em.
*Thông số kỹ thuật:*Kích thước máy: 85(rộng) x 43 (cao) x 115 (dầy) mmTrọng lượng: 190 gTốc độ phun khí: 0,25 ml/phút ( theo trọng lượng hao hụt ).Dung tích cốc thuốc: tối đa 10mlKích thước hạt: 3 micronPhụ kiện kèm theo
             - Túi đựng.
             - 5 miếng lọc dự phòng
             - Hướng dẫn sử dụng. (Download hướng dẫn sử dụng)
             - Ống ngậm
             - Mặt nạ trẻ em
             - Mặt nạ người lớn
             - Các phụ kiện khác
*Sử dụng máy xông mũi họng NE-C802 :*
**

Nguồn: máy hút sữa hoặc máy trợ thính
khach san atlantic tuan chau     khach san ha long plaza khach san ha long dream khach san royal lotus ha long      khach san morning star khach san heritage ha long khach san asean hai ngoc khach san hoang hau khach san hidden charm  khach san entity khach san hoa cuong khach san sunrise ha long khach san grand ha long khach san suoi mo ha long khach san cong doan ha long the nam hai goden sand resort & spa hoi an reverside resort & spa boutique hoi an resort & spa palm garden beach resort & spa sunrise hoi an beach resort life heritage hoi an resort hoi an beach resort khach san hoi an agribank hoi an beach resort river beach resort khach san hoi an pacific  hoi an trails resort & spa khach san green field ancient house resort bamboo villa resort

----------

